# 28 dollar mistake



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Bought a new rest, new focus grip, and half dozen arrows last week. So I went out to adjust my sights and practice and ended up tubing an arrow. I never shoot to group my arrows, I always aim at separate targets. But didn't do that this time. It was cool when I did it the first time but with arrow prices now its not so cool.








_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Nice shooting!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've done it twice,,, not even trying to either. It was cool,,,, the first time. 

The funny thing is,,, I always used to try and do it to my one friends arrows, when we'd practice together... :lol:

I diced up a TON of his fletchings... _"whoops,,, sorry bout that..."_ :lol: :lol:


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

its funny untill you do it more then twice. Then it just hurts the wallet.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah , thats like squealing your tires . When younger we thought it was cool. Now,how foolish $$$$.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I've done it once as well, at first I thought it was really cool, then had to go buy a new arrow. Not too cool then, now I just aim at a different bulls eye.


----------



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

panfishking said:


> I've done it once as well, at first I thought it was really cool, then had to go buy a new arrow. Not too cool then, now I just aim at a different bulls eye.


 
Same here.....gets way to expensive.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just did it yesterday. I was shooting my last group of the day and got lazy.


----------

